# Knit Hat "Mia"



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

Just finished this cute lady's hat, hope you like it.

It's available only in size adult, made on circular needles and does not have a seam.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted(10ply)

Needles used: US #9 (5.5mm) and US#7 (4.5mm) for the ribbing

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till December 31, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-mia-in-size-adult


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbup: Very Cute


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> :thumbup: Very Cute


Thank you, Ladybuys!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, Grandmann! I am glad you like it! It was pretty easy to make!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Like this hat.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Everybody!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! oh I love it! I will make this one today! ;-)
Thank you soooooo much! Perfect timing! Big hug


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Gorgeous! oh I love it! I will make this one today! ;-)
> Thank you soooooo much! Perfect timing! Big hug


Thank YOU so much, Raquel! Happy knitting and big hugs!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Love it


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I like this hat!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful job Elena.  Just downloaded the pattern; now to find the perfect yarn. Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting combination of stitches. Love the bling.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The hat is great but I'm a bling searcher. Where do you find such lovely and size appropriate bling?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely hat!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> Beautiful job Elena.  Just downloaded the pattern; now to find the perfect yarn. Thank you!


Thank YOU so much, Karen! I hope you will enjoy making the hat!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> The hat is great but I'm a bling searcher. Where do you find such lovely and size appropriate bling?


Thank you, SwampCatNana! The "bling" is just 3 "Sew-ology" buttons (the two smaller ones are 16 mm and the bigger one is 22 mm). I found them in a Hobby Lobby store here in NJ. They had such a beautiful collection of glass buttons! I bought almost all the different styles they had for my future projects.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Just bought it. And now that Christmas is over, I can actually make something for myself.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very cute, just purchased it, and thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much to Everybody who purchased the pattern! I appreciate your support very much! Wishing you lots of blessings in 2015!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you, SwampCatNana! The "bling" is just 3 "Sew-ology" buttons (the two smaller ones are 16 mm and the bigger one is 22 mm). I found them in a Hobby Lobby store here in NJ. They had such a beautiful collection of glass buttons! I bought almost all the different styles they had for my future projects.


Thank you. I found I had to end up making my own bling as well.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a lovely hat.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice job, love the color


----------

